# New Drinking Rule



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A Mexican drinks his beer and suddenly throws his glass in the air, pulls
out his pistol and shoots the glass to pieces. He says, "In Mexico, our
glasses so cheap we don't need to drink from the same glass twice."

An Iraqi, obviously impressed by this, drinks his beer, throws his glass
into the air, pulls out his AK-47 and shoots the glass to pieces. He says,
"In Iraq we have so much sand to make glasses that we don't need to
drink out of the same glass twice either."

The Texas cowboy, cool as a cucumber, picks up his beer and drinks it,
throws his glass into the air, pulls out his pistol and shoots the Mexican
and the Iraqi, and catches his glass. He says, "In America we have so
many illegal Mexicans and Arabs that we don't have to drink with the
same ones twice."

GOD BLESS AMERICA!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

:nono: 

Have you read your own signature?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

*lol* People didn't think it was funny the first time either.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43666


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

This one isn't that offensive (unless you're a Mexican or Iraqi). I've seen worse. OK. I know. You can't be a little bit pregnant.

John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Unlike pregnancy, John, political-correctiveness (pc) is not an absolute, but should be viewed more as a continuum, a sliding-scale as it were. As such, whether a comment, story or joke is pc or not is highly subjective and should not necessarily be made an issue, particularly as the result of a pre-conditioned, knee-jerk reaction that some of the easily-offended tend to exhibit in a Pavlonian response to the infinite shades of humor that can be found in life.

I have considerably more to say on the subject *HERE*


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

As Danny's link shows, even Richard King didn't think it was funny the first time around, and I wouldn't call him the King of PC.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Na-na-na-na, Preacher!:uglyhamme 

Seeing you reduced to recruiting my simpatico amigo to shore up your
unsupportable point is funnier than the joke I posted for your enjoyment. :lol: 

Give it up, big guy, go get a sense of humor and just laugh at the joke! :icon_da: 

(No offense, Richard.  )


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

I didn't think it was funny the first time either.

It wasn't funny. And if it were funny, I would have laughed. I definitely know how to laugh at a funny joke. I will submit to you for your consideration the recent 'Brazilians' thread in this same forum.  Now THAT was funny.  (And what's even funnier yet is the fact that it COULD be considered a racial joke by just the wrong person. )


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> Na-na-na-na, Preacher!:uglyhamme
> 
> Seeing you reduced to recruiting my simpatico amigo to shore up your
> unsupportable point is funnier than the joke I posted for your enjoyment. :lol:
> ...


Now that's a funny post.

John


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick said:


> Na-na-na-na, Preacher!:uglyhamme
> 
> Seeing you reduced to recruiting my simpatico amigo to shore up your
> unsupportable point is funnier than the joke I posted for your enjoyment. :lol:
> ...


Na-na-na-na, Nick.

I'll take Laverne's opinion on what is funny over yours anytime.  :raspberry


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

As I have said in other threads generally these things just aren't all that funny.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy said:


> Na-na-na-na, Nick.
> 
> I'll take Laverne's opinion on what is funny over yours anytime.  :raspberry


Bogy, it really doesn't matter to me whose opinion you look to, 
but it's sad that you are so devoiod of humor that you feel the
need to seek out someone else's opinion as to what's funny in
the first place.


----------

